# Quick! a tiny bit of mold on my corn on the cob...



## nurturebaby (Jul 8, 2008)

for dinner tonight... I left the corn in a plastic bag for less than 24 hours, and now the silks sticking out at the very end have the slight beginnings of mold - like the silvery powders stuff. The inside of the corn looks okay...

Please tell me we can still eat it? I'm a bit of a germ-a-phobe...


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Were you planning on eating the cornsilk?









It's fine.


----------



## nurturebaby (Jul 8, 2008)

hehe - thanks for responding... we did decide to eat it (not the silk!!) and it was yummy







:


----------

